# ~families with a roots rasta livity~



## revolucionaria

blessed love mamas. our rastafarian mamas tribe was sent to spirituality, where it has effectively faded away, so i thought i would resurrect this one in a new form, more broad than the original appeared to be. is anyone interested in continuing to come together to reason about our path, our food and school choices, bringing up our children, books and speeches, where to get a decent head wrap/tam, having children with locks, ital recipes etc... hopefully this will also encourage other mamas who do not see themselves as RASTA, but identify with the lifestyle, to feel welcome and reason, too. ONE LOVE~

to the moderator, rasta livity is far more than just a religion or a spiritual path, but a lifestyle, as well, so i feel we belong here. i hope you do too, give thanks!


----------



## emaye_to_2

Rastafari is the Might!

Greetings Empress, I would love to chat and reason with you about raising our likkle ones in rastafari livity. How sweet it is to find you here. Jah willing, we can help each other rise up!

Blessed Love.


----------



## sunmamma

bless bless!

Give thanks Rev for this tribe. I don't have much time to be online these days, but I will come right here when I do.

Life is good, a blessing every day. Judah is getting big!!!

Lots going on, but not a good time to write it all out. Just checking in and sending love and blessings to all the mamas...

I would love to reason with you about how to deal with adversity and disrespect from family members when it comes to Rastafari livity....I am getting it hard core from my mother and am trying to find a way to effectively and lovingly communicate with her.

Jah Bless~


----------



## revolucionaria

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunmamma* 
bless bless!

Give thanks Rev for this tribe. I don't have much time to be online these days, but I will come right here when I do.

Life is good, a blessing every day. Judah is getting big!!!

Lots going on, but not a good time to write it all out. Just checking in and sending love and blessings to all the mamas...

I would love to reason with you about how to deal with adversity and disrespect from family members when it comes to Rastafari livity....I am getting it hard core from my mother and am trying to find a way to effectively and lovingly communicate with her.

Jah Bless~

blessed love sunmama! i am glad to hear your little one is doing well. and your big one too, for that matter.

yes its so hard, isnt it, with family? why cant some people just accept that we can have different methods and let go of the rest? its hardly anything to risk a loving relationship over! my own mother is coming next week for my 30th b-day (







i am thrilled to be turning 30, for some reason!) and while she is pretty cool about the lifestyle and all it entails, she is fairly uncomfortable with the spirituality. i have been in the habit of teaching my daughter some christian songs from when i was a kid and changing the lyrics (to negus instead of jesus, or whatever) and i am praying that she wont sing when my ma is here so i can avoid the conversation. rather than highlighting the fact that there are teachings and traditions i am passing from her to my daughter, she would get hung up on the difference!

i try not to engage with people too much when they seem really negative about my lifestyle, honestly. if i think i can teach them something, or they me, then yes, but if all we are going to do is get upset then i dont even bother. we dont have the vax conversation, she deals with the family bed and doesnt put up the pack and play whenever i come to visit anymore, but there is a lot that is unspoken. she doesnt really nag me either.

i dont know if this helped...

~one love~


----------



## Pebble Mama

I have always been interested in learning about this way. If you don't mind, I'll be reading along as to learn from your path .


----------



## sunmamma

Blessed Love~

Thanks for your thoughts Rev, it helps to know there are others out there who have similar issues. I think the problem I am having is the unspoken things that you mention. There is so much unspoken between us, and it becomes painful to even be around her sometimes. It feels so NOT real! And that is one thing I feel Rastafari Livity has shown me through the years, is the raw truth of the matter. When I say One Love, I mean it. I don't care what you call it, I believe in one God. So it hurts when I get the eye roll at something I do or say that is different from her own set of values or beliefs. All I really want is respect. She has this big hang up with me naming my son Judah because she thinks Judah betrayed Jesus, while I have an entirely different take on it, and #1, I was not planning on naming him that, it IS the name I heard when he was born and I am honoring that, and the root meaning of Judah is thanks and praise. So when I get into it with her about his name Judah Ari meaning give thanks to Jah Lion of God she gets all freaked out that it is so "religious" yet she is bothered by her own interpretation of his name, so bothered that she has been telling her friends who have come to me to ask me to explain o her why out of the thousands of names out there I would pick Judah! She thinks I have basically named him satan or something. Let me also mention here that my mom in no way considers herself religious or really even very spiritual. So, the whole thing is very confusing, and painful for me as I had the intention of naming my child something to honor our Creator, and I get this response. The further on this path I go, the more distant I seem to be getting from my mom. I am actually going to look into NVC as a way to communicate my feelings to her and with some prayers as well, I hope to find the right things to say. I just feel like I need to bring out the unsaid things from the darkness into light, and even if she chooses not to understand or respect my livity, I will have spoken my truth to her.

On a more positive nonte, I am so happy to have other mamas out there to share thoughts and reason with! Give thanks!

I will part with a really easy recipe....
put on a pot of quinoa or brown rice

chop up:
one onion
some garlic
a few sweet potatoes(peeled)bite sized
a handful of baby potatoes..bite sized
green cabbage...coarsely chopped

put about a TBs of coconut oil into a large cast iron skillet on medium heat.
add the onion and garlic and stir for about four minutes
add a tbs garam masala, and all the potatoes(including the sweet) and stir
add a little water and cover, cooking on simmer for another five minutes
add about a cup of red lentils and enough water to cover veggies, bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer until lentils and potatoes are soft

in a separate pan, add some oil and on med-high heat, stir fry the chopped cabbage until still a bit crisp but warmed
through. season with fresh ground pepper if desired

serve up the potato mixture on top of your grain with a generous side of cabbage, and some Pickapeppa sauce sprinkled on top!

Give thanks, and dig in!
Peace~
sunny


----------



## sunmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pebble Mama* 
I have always been interested in learning about this way. If you don't mind, I'll be reading along as to learn from your path .









and hopefully you will share your thoughts as well so we may all learn from each other!
Bless~


----------



## emaye_to_2

Blessings to all the Sistas on this thread!

And give thanks for the delicious recipe you posted sunmamma.. I can't wait to try that out on the family soon.

I can definitely relate to issues with family especially my mother. I can sadly say we basically do not reason on spirituality at all because of her judgemental yet ignorant attitude about our family's beliefs. It's so defensive-like. She is a practicing Catholic. I ended up moving 3000 miles away from her eight years ago. I get that you want to share everything you've learned and your faith with your mother, of course you do.

But I agree with Sis Revolucionaria when she wrote "i try not to engage with people too much when they seem really negative about my lifestyle, honestly. if i think i can teach them something, or they me, then yes, but if all we are going to do is get upset then i dont even bother."

JAH IS LOVE LET US ALL LOVE

INI give thanks again for finding you all here!


----------



## emaye_to_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunmamma* 
She has this big hang up with me naming my son Judah because she thinks Judah betrayed Jesus, while I have an entirely different take on it, and #1, I was not planning on naming him that, it IS the name I heard when he was born and I am honoring that, and the root meaning of Judah is thanks and praise. So when I get into it with her about his name Judah Ari meaning give thanks to Jah Lion of God she gets all freaked out that it is so "religious" yet she is bothered by her own interpretation of his name, so bothered that she has been telling her friends who have come to me to ask me to explain o her why out of the thousands of names out there I would pick Judah! She thinks I have basically named him satan or something. Let me also mention here that my mom in no way considers herself religious or really even very spiritual. So, the whole thing is very confusing, and painful for me as I had the intention of naming my child something to honor our Creator, and I get this response. The further on this path I go, the more distant I seem to be getting from my mom. I am actually going to look into NVC as a way to communicate my feelings to her and with some prayers as well, I hope to find the right things to say. I just feel like I need to bring out the unsaid things from the darkness into light, and even if she chooses not to understand or respect my livity, I will have spoken my truth to her.

I was thinking more about your sitch today sunmamma. Maybe she feels threatened by your new-found spiritual heights, or maybe she feels like she's losing her control over you in some way.

Either way, Judah is the son of Jacob, one of the twelve tribes of Israel and the Kingdom of Judah was the southern half of Israel including Jerusalem. Judas Iscariot is the man who betrayed Yashua. I can't imagine anyone would name their child after him!

More Love.


----------



## sunmamma

Blessed love!

yes, I know!!! Everything you said was right on...I think she is feeling that way. I think 16 years ago when I first started growing locs and listening to reggae she thought that it was just a phase and has not taken the time to ever reason with me about my spiritual beliefs that have formed through the years. Something that started as a spark has now become the fire that lights my every step. She is still waiting for me to "grow up" and join her in the ways of babylon. She doesn't try to relate or learn, so it must seem like I am drifting away fro her and she probably feels threatened. Overstanding would bridge the ap between us most likely but they ay you can lead a horse to water but can't make them drink. It is in her hands.

And we named Judah this name because it was very clear to us when he was born. If he was born in June we would have considered Levi.

I am feeling a bit betterabout the situation. We have hung out a couple times since I lastposted, but the youth were with me, so I did not bring up the conflict. She seemed more at ease(or more respectful towards me at least) about his name, and likes to combine themiddle name and call him Judari! I feel that if I were to explain the biblical references and set her straight on Judah vs. Judas Iscariot, she would take it in the wrong way and feel offended. Like I was schooling her. I'll just let her figure it out for herself. After some meditation, I realize that this is really her problem and not mine. Give thanks for your thoughts, it is comforting to know there are like minded/hearted mamas out there who get it! I feel supported!
Love and Bless~


----------



## emaye_to_2

Greetings again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunmamma* 
After some meditation, I realize that this is really her problem and not mine. Give thanks for your thoughts, it is comforting to know there are like minded/hearted mamas out there who get it! I feel supported!

I'm glad you were able to sight it this way, true true. It can be frustrating you know when someone doesn't get it.. but rasta livity a path that you must find on your own right? For my mother and me, we don't have a bad relationship, it is just on one level and not others. I try to love her where she's at.

And names for us can be so very important. You gave your son such a strong, beautiful and historically meaningful name for a reason. Words are power. And with your positive intention that name will carry him thru life!


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## revolucionaria

one love istren! i'm glad to see that this thread has been kept alive. i am in a whirlwind of homeschool, single mama, small business owning, grad student life. am i exhausted! but i just did something which is going to be so great for my iditation, which is that i just booked tickets to take my kids to visit their family in TRINIDAD! (including their great-great grandmother).

just wanted to keep the link with you all, love up that little baby, sunny!

one love, roots daughters, ~revo


----------



## emaye_to_2

RASTAFARI!! Give thanks for our creator and for life on this holy day.. Haile Selassie I Coronation Day! I hope this note finds all you sistren happy and peaceful, enjoy your family and give more thanks today. Love Emaye.


----------



## revolucionaria

Jah Rastafari, Empress Menen-I coronation day, blessed blessed love. Give thanks for the hail up amaye. I had hoped to make a meal and reason with my children, instead we ended up in the ER when my daughter, Tamar, fell off the monkey bars. She's okay, give thanks, but it certainly does not make for a peaceful day. I hope all of yours were peaceful and full of love.

one love, Rastafari.

~revo

my daughter is here with me and she really wants me to put this jumping smiley on my post.







:


----------



## emaye_to_2

Greetings Sisters! INI pray that you and your families are healthy and well this new season. I don't want to lose touch with you all..

Sis Rev, that trip you have planned for you and your youth to visit roots in Trinidad sounds beautiful, when do you go?

Sorry to hear about your DD's trip to the ER on HIM Coronation Day. Things happen. We came to the conclusion on that day that, there was almost no one to meaningfully celebrate with in our town. Are you part of a Rastafari community?


----------



## revolucionaria

bless bless sisters. ahh, finally home again after a visit to my parents place, then off to trinidad on saturday. i have been so busy with school and now traveling but i hope you all are well, basking in your child(ren)'s loveliness and feeling fine. i will post more detail about the Rasta community out here in western mass later on. for now, one love, Jah bless. Rastafari, Menen-I. One love.


----------



## sunmamma

Blessed Love sistren...no recent posts here and I have been so busy with the boys that I haven't had much computer time. Was hoping to see more posts... Rev, hope you are feeling IRIE and would love to hear more about your community in MA. Especially since we are up there(more Eastern) a few times a year.
One Love~
sunmama


----------



## oregonmama79

uplifted to see this thread was brought back to life. i hope to learn and grow through it in part. onelove.


----------



## PoeticNSoul

Oh my! I'm so glad I found this. Being raised in Jamaica, we are taught to look down upon Rastas. It wasn't until meeting my husband that I really learned a lot. he was raised in the mountains of Jamaica (I'm from MOntego Bay and was rasied to be all prim and proper) and was able to have close friendships with lots of Rastas without his family's knowing. That would have gotten him more spankings than he was already getting!!!! Though I have always embraced Rasta belifes, I haven't been able to shake off my Christian side either. So I consider myself a combination of the two









Jah Bless!!!!


----------



## mama516/419

Hello , I just wanted to post and say what a beautiful spirtual past I think Rasta is . My brother lived in the red wood forest for years in Cali . When he came back he had a love for the Rasta life and introduces me to your music.He wore dreads that were very important to him until the day he passed last summer .I also love the respect you use when talking and it has made reading these posts a delight. Best wishes on your path
Peace
Shannon


----------



## onelovemomma

Greeting Roots Mamas!! I n I are so blessed to find the like minded! Is this Post still active?


----------



## Peace~*

LOVE YOU







:







BLESS YOU


----------



## onelovemomma

Where in Cali is your castle?


----------



## 1hautemama

Greetings. The energy in this tribe is so positive. I love it! I am here to learn.


----------



## witchypants

Quote:


Originally Posted by *revolucionaria* 
hopefully this will also encourage other mamas who do not see themselves as RASTA, but identify with the lifestyle, to feel welcome and reason, too. ONE LOVE~

I've always wanted to learn more about this path as I have always identified with the lifestlye. So I'm here to learn!


----------



## revolucionaria

greetings mamas bless up bless up! when i am out of grad school, my visiting mother leaves and my life settles in again i will get on this board and talk to you mamas! one love. ~revo


----------



## SheThrowsDown

I'm subbing because I've always been interested in this! I'm a non-denominational Christian, but when it comes to actual terms of living I fit in with a lot of the root mamas here in my community. In fact out of my closest friends I'm the only "non-rasta" person! Time to learn what you guys and ladies are all about


----------



## SheThrowsDown

Hey ladies I have a question!!! I was talking to a local rastafarian mom about what the term "livity" means and she basically just explained it as "righteous living". My question is, if that is the meaning of it does that mean that the term should only be used in correlation to Rastafari or could it also be used by people of other religions? I ask because if that's the meaning it seems that any religion (Christianity, Islam etc) could use the term yet I only see it used by those who are Rasta

Then again I may just be confused which is why I came to ask


----------



## sunmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheThrowsDown* 
Hey ladies I have a question!!! I was talking to a local rastafarian mom about what the term "livity" means and she basically just explained it as "righteous living". My question is, if that is the meaning of it does that mean that the term should only be used in correlation to Rastafari or could it also be used by people of other religions? I ask because if that's the meaning it seems that any religion (Christianity, Islam etc) could use the term yet I only see it used by those who are Rasta

Then again I may just be confused which is why I came to ask









Bless up Sis,
The term does come from Rastafari, though I believe it could be used by anyone. Some may not know what you are talking about, but it would literally be an opportunty to spread the word, and teach others about its meaning. I would also add the word is like Liberty, seen, and so that is what our life is to be, freedom and liberty to life in a righteous way with free minds and free hearts not bound by any babylon ways....There are lots of words that have been changed to more clearly state truth, such as appreciLOVE instead of appreciATE, and so forth. One of my best friends has a daughter named Livity








Bledded Love,
Sunmama


----------



## LabileLotus

sub


----------



## revolucionaria

i agree with sunny, i don't think rasta people have any sense of ownership of the language. if it makes others able to have a clearer overstanding of the ways things are, then anyone should use it! there is a rich tradition that sunny mentioned, of changing the language so it sounds like what it is. this comes from HIMs use of the phrase WORD SOUND and POWER which we take to mean words carry weight! and using empowering words empowers the speaker. that is why it breaks my heart to hear people using self-defeating language like "i am a terrible mom, i just let my kids watch 2 movies today" or simply: "i suck. " people say that one all the time, you know? i do it too, but if we honor ourselves with our language we are so much more likely to really give ourselves that honor, seen? and then give it to others as well.

i am a big believer in empowerment.

one love roots mamas.


----------



## onelovemomma

I feel a livity is way of living through the light of rasta. By living by this livity you are living rightously. In my family we believe our livity is to surround ourselves in postivity, love, and enlightment. It is not in our livity to speak in a demeaning manner, to bring harm to any other being, or to live following the babylon system as just another sheep in the herd. The Rasta "livity" is to live by Jah, accept him as King of Kings, and live by his teachings. Other religion may just call this their "beliefs", but as Rasta we don't believe, we know, and live by that knowledge, that is our Livity. Rastafari! Bless!


----------



## oregonmama79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelovemomma* 
I feel a livity is way of living through the light of rasta. By living by this livity you are living rightously. In my family we believe our livity is to surround ourselves in postivity, love, and enlightment. It is not in our livity to speak in a demeaning manner, to bring harm to any other being, or to live following the babylon system as just another sheep in the herd. The Rasta "livity" is to live by Jah, accept him as King of Kings, and live by his teachings. Other religion may just call this their "beliefs", but as Rasta we don't believe, we know, and live by that knowledge, that is our Livity. Rastafari! Bless!

well said.


----------



## revolucionaria

everybody bless?


----------



## oregonmama79

feeling irie -yes. even with pg symptoms








anyone going to NW world reggae fest next month?
i'm takin the whole fam to be lifted and dance in the sunshine~can't wait...will I see any of you there?


----------



## BabyMae09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonmama79* 
feeling irie -yes. even with pg symptoms








anyone going to NW world reggae fest next month?
i'm takin the whole fam to be lifted and dance in the sunshine~can't wait...will I see any of you there?

Where in Oregon are you? I'm in Corvallis... I've been interested in the Rasta lifestyle for a long time... I'm so glad to see this tribe! A boyfriend once nicknamed me Irie









A question... does one have to believe that Haile Selassie was the incarnation of Christ in order to follow the Rasta livity?

I'll be at the festival if we can afford to go!

Bless!


----------



## oregonmama79

hope to see you there Baby Mae! we'll be in the brown VW westy in the family camping area

blessings


----------



## oregonmama79

NW Reggae Fest was great. Beautiful people; beautiful music. Anyone else attend? Bless.


----------



## Carter'sMummy

hey beautiful mamas..anyone still active in the thread? i would LOVE to learn teach and spread the happy positive vibes


----------



## revolucionaria

~Blessed love sistren! ~Blessed Coronation Day to you and your likkle ones~

one perfect love, enjoy the holy day. ~liz and family


----------



## Carter'sMummy

i was wondering how rasta beliefs play a part in your marriage/relationships?


----------



## revolucionaria

On Nov 2nd, 1930, during a time of rampant lynchings, colonialism, imperialism and oppression around the world, a Black king and queen were crowned in splendor in Ithiopia, the only sovereign nation in Ifrica, sending a symbolic and tangible message about the royal lineage of Africans and sparking a sense of pride in a downtrodden people who saw images of people who looked like themselves, shrouded in majesty and adoration.

HIM Haile Selassie insisted that Woizero Menen Asfaw was crowned in glory beside him, rather than the traditional 3 days later, making clear their commitment to equal rights and justice for women and men. This mystical display of sovereignty, pride, equity and justice remains relevant today, Coronation Day, 79 years later. BLESSED LOVE!


----------



## emaye_to_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *revolucionaria* 
On Nov 2nd, 1930, during a time of rampant lynchings, colonialism, imperialism and oppression around the world, a Black king and queen were crowned in splendor in Ithiopia, the only sovereign nation in Ifrica, sending a symbolic and tangible message about the royal lineage of Africans and sparking a sense of pride in a downtrodden people who saw images of people who looked like themselves, shrouded in majesty and adoration.

HIM Haile Selassie insisted that Woizero Menen Asfaw was crowned in glory beside him, rather than the traditional 3 days later, making clear their commitment to equal rights and justice for women and men. This mystical display of sovereignty, pride, equity and justice remains relevant today, Coronation Day, 79 years later. BLESSED LOVE!

Yes I, Blessings Royal Dawtas! Give full thanks for the beautiful and glorious description of HIM Coronation Ilabration!! INI must look to His Imperial Majesty and Empress Menen's union as our Ixample of a perfect relationship. The Alpha and the Omega.


----------



## islandmama143

One love to all you mamas! What a wonderful world we live in --I feel so blessed to have this rasta mama community to go to for up lift meant! I live on the east coast --connecticut-- and living out my livity has been tough! I know how I want to live --I have the theory-- I just need to put it into practice. My husband and I have an almost 2 year old boy. We are thinking about moving out to cali to find some like-minded friends! Any east coast mama's out here? If so I'd love to talk! We'd love more than anything to be able to invite some friends over for an ital dinner! Peace and love to you all.


----------



## dinahx

<3


----------



## revolucionaria

rastafari!


----------



## princesstutu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *revolucionaria* 
my overstanding of california is that more people there like the culture, the music, like the talk and the look, but when it comes to actual Rastas sighting Selassie and Queen Omega, with real culture and real commitment, its not the place to be. my husband travels there for work and says that the shows are better attended there and that people are more respectful of our culture, but he does not feel at home with the people like he does here on the east coast. i'm not sure how cali mamas feel about that,

I'm not Rasta, but I lurk here and I recently moved to Cali and tried to find some Rastas (I'm thoroughly interested, but I'm a book-learner by nature, so I've come to realize that I have to find actual people if I want to learn about Rasta life).

I'm in the East Bay Area and I was told that the Rastas here aren't very cohesive. (A Rasta woman told me this.) She rec'd. a bookstore and a restaurant if I want to find Rastas to talk to, but was clear that they don't really stick together and form tight community (or even loose community, it seems) here. I was a tad bit disappointed, but I haven't gone to the bookstore or restaurant, yet, so I have no personal experience to go by.

I don't know how it is further south.


----------



## Carter'sMummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carter'sMummy* 
i was wondering how rasta beliefs play a part in your marriage/relationships?

anyone?


----------



## revolucionaria

blessed love, one perfect love.


----------



## revolucionaria

~word sound power~


----------



## Dakota's Mom

Is anyone still on here? I have so enjoyed your convos and would love to learn more from you. I am happy to share about my life as well. I am not Rasta but want to learn so much. There was a Rasta family in one of the homeschool groups that we spend time with, but I haven't seen them in a very long time. My husband says that because I am white I can not live this life. He also says that if I wear locs, I would be making fun of the religion and not honoring it. Is anyone around that wants to talk to me about this?

Kathi


----------



## rastamama

rasta is about one love and unity. people of all colors can find truth. people all over the world wear locks for different reasons. if you find it in your heart, listen for guidance and choose to grow locks that is your choice. for me my locks are a covenant between myself and JAH.
maybe what your husband is speaking of is the idea that for many locks are spiritual and if someone grows locks for vanity or recreation it may be seen as disrespectful. i dont personally feel this way as i feel i am unable to judge someone elses truth, lifestyle or relationship with the creator. i do sometimes get frustrated when others assume unkind things about me or my children because they have had negative interaction with other dreadlocked people but that is only an opportunity to teach and be open.
some believe " you must dread up to be rasta" but again, i feel each one is guided differently. Selassie I HIMself did not dread. pray meditate and educate
blessings


----------



## oregonmama79

well said. blessings.


----------



## oregonmama79

It has been nearly a year since the last posting...where are you rasta sistren? I am posting because I have a question...

I am reading the Kebra Negast and an aware of the many versions. Does one provide more overstanding than another? I know it all the word of Jah, but I am confused by the many translations...what is the earliest printed version?

Bless,

Liz


----------



## EmpressOneLove

In the process of locking my hair does anyone have some advice


----------



## FloridaBorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmpressOneLove*
> 
> In the process of locking my hair does anyone have some advice


What type of hair do you have? I have dark blonde "white girl" hair and can give you my experience... I had natural dreads for several years. Hopefully other mamas with diverse hair types can chime in!


----------



## Lindsay Buthe

please contact me. i am a mother of three who had lost my path a while. my mother is unrightfully keeping me away from my children.she and i stand for everything opposite. i do still have custody. i live in south fl, and had tried to move out to ca with their father to live more of this lifesyle and things went wrong. i am not a rasta, but I WANT TO BE. bob marleys music and influence is why i am still alive- i am extreamly musical and auditory. rasta, and rootsreggae and bob marley and the lifestyle all inclusive is all i want for my children and i. i need help. i want to take them to live in a rasta community. if you have ANY info or advice please contact me asap. i am willing to move anywhere and do anything to contribute. we need this. thank you so much, bless. lindsay buthe- [email protected]- lindsay buthe on f THANK YOU


----------

